

Escaping The Walled Garden of Enterprise Analytics Using R and Python - sixtypoundhound
http://www.marginhound.com/escaping-the-walled-garden-of-enterprise-analytics-using-r-and-python-for-data-analysis/

======
pav3l
While we are on the topic, the much anticipated Python for Data Analysis
(<http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920023784.do>) is supposed to come out
this month. I'm wondering if anyone here has tried the early release and what
are your thoughts?

